# Neat TV show



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

Right now I'm watching the end of a show on Animal Planet about Anatolians. It has a long segment about them being used to guard against cheetas in Africa. Prett cool!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

name of the show would help me find it in the guide and record it if it's gonna play again.
thanks!


----------

